# 2013 HOPRA Nats Pics



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

We just updated our site with more pictures. Click onto race pictures at www.tsrho.com


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

WOW o my Bucket List.
SJJ


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

the place was big!

it did not look like a lot of people till you look at the entries in the various classes.

it was great turn out
and lots of fun


----------

